# Sun Tang



## Screwtop (Feb 1, 2020)

A friend of the family found this Sun Tang bottle in West Kentucky recently. My guess is it is from Louisville, since they had a plant that way. Sun tang was/is an extremely popular beverage in Texas, out rivaling Coca Cola in popularity. I think it's called Big Red now.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this bottle. I never heard of that brand until now. But I have heard of Big Red.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Feb 3, 2020)

Check out the embossing on this bottle (courtesy of eBay):




​


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 3, 2020)

HouTxSoda said:


> Check out the embossing on this bottle (courtesy of eBay):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It closely matches Barqs...


----------



## HouTxSoda (Feb 3, 2020)

Here is another bottle to compare the embossing to your Sun Tang (courtesy of eBay):




​


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 3, 2020)

Must have been the "in" thing to copy each other during the 1900s.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 3, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Must have been the "in" thing to copy each other during the 1900s.


It was also common to buy standard bottles and have your own plate put in. So many companies will share identical bottles but use different plates for the info as they buy from the same glass company.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 4, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> It was also common to buy standard bottles and have your own plate put in. So many companies will share identical bottles but use different plates for the info as they buy from the same glass company.




For example, all of those slugplate sodas from the 1900s-1920s.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 4, 2020)

Some people think a bottler makes the bottles. More often it is Produced by a manufacturer of glass bottles.


----------

